# Fine thread to Coarse thread???



## tlavery (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't BELIEVE that there isn't a way to do this! My intention was to go to a hardware store and buy a cheap wall mounted faucet to use out in the garage. WRONG! The cheapest I found was $45 and that's not going to happen for just a wash basin for my dogs. So since I won't go that route what I'm wondering is this.......I have a hand held sprayer that I guess is meant to be used in the shower so it's meant to connect to something with coarse threads. Well, the existing faucet in the garage has fine threads which won't work. Is there an adapter that will allow me to connect the sprayer to the existing faucet with fine threads??


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Hire a licensed plumber.


----------



## tlavery (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow that had zero information that was helpful in getting it connected. :confused1:


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Have you tried H.D. or lowe's.. You may find an adapter there that you can use


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Well, the existing faucet in the garage has fine threads which won't work.


Ayuh,... If you Defined that alittle Better,... Maybe We could Help...

If the existing faucet is threaded for a Hose Connection,... Adapters are available at any Hardware Store...
If the existing faucet is threaded for a strainer/ bubbler,... You're probably SOLuck....

You could always just replace the existing faucet with a plain ole Hose Bib...



> Wow that had zero information that was helpful in getting it connected.


WTF,... You were informed that the unit you want to use is 1/2" pipethread....


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

yep,your hand held is made to screw on an outside hose faucet,,,your regular faucet is made to screw a aerator on it. Put an additional faucet with hose threads on the side of your regular sink faucets to screw your hand held on to. Real old style wall sinks had those all the time,,,they dont cost much. watch which way they mount,on horizontal or vertical plane!!


----------



## tlavery (Apr 11, 2009)

Since it is a standard faucet it IS threaded for a strainer which is WHY I'm having problems. I was asking if there was an adapter to go from fine threads to coarse threads was available. Pointing out the obvious did nothing to help me solve my problem.


----------



## tlavery (Apr 11, 2009)

4just1don said:


> yep,your hand held is made to screw on an outside hose faucet,,,your regular faucet is made to screw a aerator on it. Put an additional faucet with hose threads on the side of your regular sink faucets to screw your hand held on to. Real old style wall sinks had those all the time,,,they dont cost much. watch which way they mount,on horizontal or vertical plane!!



That is EXACTLY what I was going to get at the hardware store, but all they had were the fancy ones and I'm not going to spend a ton of money on a wash set up for my dogs. I was hoping for a wall mounted one since the sink doesn't have any holes for a faucet to attach to. 

I went to three hardware stores and had no luck finding a cheap wall mount with the threads that I need, which is WHY I was asking if there was a simple adapter.


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

You can get an adaptor to go on the end of a faucet they sell them so people can fill thier water beds. please, please be sure and put an anti siphon device on.

http://www.amazon.com/Do-it-Best-Aerator-Adapter/dp/B000DZHA82/ref=pd_sim_hi_4


----------



## tlavery (Apr 11, 2009)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! I KNEW that there had to be an adapter that would work! I'd planned on calling a plumbing supplier tomorrow, so I'll ask them for that adapter and for an anti-siphon device too. Thanks so much!


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

_recently bought and arerator adapatorto attcah a garden hose to an inside faucet for some cleanup I was doing. It will help if you can tell the supplier if your faucet uses and aerator with male or femaile thread and also take your sparyer hose along._


----------



## tlavery (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, I ended up going to a plumbing supply store today and got EXACTLY what I needed! They had an aerator adapter that even had a quick connect so that I could use the faucet OR the sprayer attachment! Thanks for the help!


----------

